# Congo Tetras and Mbunas?



## ASTYLIN (Feb 24, 2010)

Ok I put 3 congos in with my mbunas......All is doing well.......Does anyone know if its ok to feed the congos tropical flakes and the cichlids NLS.....The cichlids dont like the flakes but the tetras dont eat the NLS.......


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

ASTYLIN said:


> Does anyone know if its ok to feed the congos tropical flakes and the cichlids NLS.....The cichlids dont like the flakes but the tetras dont eat the NLS.......


I think that sounds logical... although I would only feed flakes to the Tetras every second or third day. You would be surprised at how resourceful those little fish can be at finding little tid bits to eat.

You didn't ask this, but I thought I'd throw it out there...

Congo Tetras, while they are from Africa, they are not native to the Rift Lakes like the Mbunas are. They are African River Fish and come from the softer fresh water rivers of Africa...

I'm not saying it's a bad combination or anything... just sharing information...


----------



## ASTYLIN (Feb 24, 2010)

Thx for info.....Yeah I know they dont have the same water perimeters as Mbunas but I have seen it done and I worked great.......Guess its kinda like the Clown Loach topic.....Some people can make it work and others dont think its right.......I'll try cutting back on feedings for them.....I know they are going to eat some of the NLS...Do you think that is ok? :?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Using 2 food source is a good idea. My oscar eat all the Hikari cichlid gold pellets so there's no way the silver dollar is going to get anything. I drop in some tropical flakes and the oscar just ignore the flakes, even though it will try to stop the SD from getting the food from the surface. Anyway this is the only way I can feed the SD.


----------



## ASTYLIN (Feb 24, 2010)

K...Thx


----------



## Mr.Thc (Mar 19, 2010)

i have tetras in my tank as well and i dont find that the tetras may not eat cichlid food at first they will come around.


----------



## ASTYLIN (Feb 24, 2010)

Thx Mr. Thc.....Mine have come around and started to eat the cichlid food .........They seem to be doing great and Im so excited.........................


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I feed all my fish cichlid food. :thumb:


----------



## Malawi Mac (Aug 20, 2004)

I mostly keep cichlids but I do have one 75 gal. tank with Congo tetras and rainbows. I've been feeding the fish in this tank the same NLS staple food I feed my cichlids. They seem to do very well on it.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

My Congos are piggies and will eat anything and everything! Flakes, NLS, shrimp pellets, frozen and freeze dried foods, guppy fry, etc. I swear, they are like little piranha at feeding time.


----------

